# What Mask/Snorkel/Fins??



## Adicted2Fishn (Oct 4, 2007)

I am planning on getting certified within the next month, and need a little guidance on

what Mask, Fins, an Snorkel to get. I don't want to spend a lot of money, but I want 

a good set that will last and be good for years to come. 

Maybe someone has a set that they've upgraded from and would sell for a great price?


----------



## JOHNJOHN205 (Oct 2, 2007)

MBT has the atomic frameless mask (black is what i prefer) low profile so easy to clear be sure to buy a mask that fits or else you will have to claer every minute , they also have the atomic split fins a little pricy but are great fins. and any snorkle will do i do not use mine much but if you plan to do a lot of snorkling get a dry snorkle.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Yea what he said


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

the stomic mask is great and any snorkel will do like said above. i have never used the split fins. i use dacor tiger fins andi love mine and someone was selling some a month or two ago for a good price. you may want to look into it. 

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Search1-2-2.aspx?SessionID=lmebqfix0souqs45d01yme55&SortBy=1&SortOrder=1


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

realistically what you are looking for is a SCUBA quality set of snorkeling gear. It doesn't have to be top of the line stuff, but generally you are looking at anywhere from $100.00 up to $400.00 for a decent set of SCUBA quality gear. 

*Masks* - What I generally do is pick out several masks that catch my eye, and then put them through a couple of tests. The things to look for in a mask are quality craftsmenship and materials, such as a high quality silicone skirt (the part that goes against you face) that has minimal to no pvc. The mask should fit comfortably on your face without the strap behind your head (just flip it in front of the mask). It should stick to your face when you lightly inhale through your nose with no leaks. You should be able to lean forward while inhaling and the mask should not fall off. Then pull the strap behind your head. Make sure that the mask is not pressing on your forehead, the bridge of your nose, your cheek bones, etc. because if it is now, it will press harder at depth and be uncomfortable. Once you have assesed comfort and fit, next you need to check your periferal vision. With the mask on look up, down, left, right and make sure that the mask doesn't interfere with your vision. This is one place that a low volume, large lens mask should make a difference. From there you can choose clear skirt vs. black skirt, one lens vs. two, color, etc. These are the most important things in my opinion to consider when purchasing a mask. 

*Fins - *Again, you want a SCUBA quality set of fins. Remember that these fins not only have to push your body weight around in the water, but an additional 50-75lbs of gear. You want a sturdy fin that fits well. Most fins that are used for SCUBA diving purposes are open heal fins (meaning no foot pocket, just an adjustable strap,) and you wear a pair ofboots underneath the fin like a sock.Again, pick out a couple pair that are in your price range and try them on. You want them to be comfortable to wear. Sit down, stick your foot in the air with the fin on and kick like you are swimming. Make sure the fin doesn't slide around on your foot. Shake your foot side to side, and again make sure your foot doesn't slide around in the fin. Take a look at the blade portion of the fin and make sure that it is stiff enough to move a diver around in the water (not all of them are.) As far as the debate between blade fins and split fins. I personally dive splits, but a blade fin is perfectly fine (and generally less expensive than a pair of splits). If you go with a blade, I would personally go with one of the models that is "weakend" in the middle so that it cups when you kick. If you go with a pair of splits, make sure that the side rails of the fin is sturdy because that is where the split fin draws its power from. If the side rails are weak, then the fin will collapse when you kick it. 

*Boots - *Boots are a no brainer. They generally only come in whole sizes, and I normally shoot for one size smaller than my shoe size. You want the boot to fit like a sock because when it gets water in it, the boot will expand on your foot. The thicker the boot, the warmer it will be. A 3mm boot with a rubber sole is normally great for this area. You really don't need the nikey air jordan cross training gel insert boots for this area. 

*Snorkels* - Snorkels are a no brainer as well. You are going to spend most of your time in the water on SCUBA, so the snorkel is for your time on the surface swimming out to the dive site, or after your dive when you are swimming back to the boat. You can get a traditional J snorkel that is a tube with a mouth piece, you can get a semi-dry snorkel that helps prevent spray from coming down the snorkel, but will fill up when you submerge, or you can go with a dry snorkel that has a float mechanism in it that floats to the top of the tube and prevents water from coming in the snorkel while you are submerged. 

Remember, in SCUBA diving just like everything else, you get what you pay for. There are areas that you can save money, and then areas that you should spend a little more money. In my opinion I would spend a little more on masks and fins, and go with a cheaper pair of boots and snorkel. That doesn't mean that you have to buy top of the line masks and fins, but a good quality set will goa long way in your dives. 

Hope this helps.

Rich


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Steve,

Just make sure you get something that will last you for a bit. I went cheap on the mask and I am already wanting to upgrade. My mask is fine and works, but I want a little more viewing field. It is really hard to guess what's going to work best for you until you start diving some, but there are general gear aspects that most people can steer you to. I dive a blade fin just because it give me that extra push in the water compared to a split fin. But if I am stiff that morning it does give you more of a workout to get going in the water. I just chalk that up to me having to get into better shape. The snorkle is something that I yet to even put in my mouth since I started diving. You can go cheap on that.

What Rich said above is dead on with everything. Stop in there and chit chat with the folks at MBT. They will gladly take your money, but only after they have given you an unbiased opinion. I can't tell you the number of times I have went in there to buy something with my mind set, and either Fritz or Jim has talked me out of buying it and buying something cheaper in their shop because of their advice. They could have simply let me give them more money, but they trully want you to like your diving experience.


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Knot a Yacht (1/20/2008)*But if I am stiff that morning it does give you more of a workout to get going in the water.


That's what Brandy says!! LMAO. Sorry I couldn't let that one go.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

I personally do not reccomend split fins unless you are a woman or just want EASY kicking... when I kick, I want to GO somewhere and fast, so I go with the longest single blade fin that is comfortable. I second what was said about a flexible midsection to allow "cupping" of the water.


----------



## dkdiver (Oct 15, 2007)

Rich is spot on the money. I would add that if you can try some different gear out during your training process, then do so. I would bet your eventual instructor or shop has some different stuff, especially fins, around that you can try to suit your style.

You will probably also evolve as you dive more. I use old Scubapro Gorillas for some dives, but as Rich said, split fins can be awesome too, especially the newer ones with the stiffer rails.

Just my two bits.

Rich, can I use your post in a slide?

Dalton


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Stick one a them Atomic Ultraclear mask from MBT on yer face, and check out THAT periphial vision! If it fits your face good, you cant go wrong with it. Better field of vision than any other mask I have used.


----------



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

For fins you can't go wrong with the old Scuba Pro Jet fins if your scuba diving.

For free diving I use the long cressi sub fins or the omer long bladed fins.


----------

